# weatherby vanguard 300 wby mag.



## gillmen

this past weekend i won a weatherby vanguard 300 wby mag. can any body tell me anything about this gun. I never shot a wby mag or know any body who has one. any info would be great. My goto deer rifle is a savage 270 just for some info.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*300 WBY Mag*

If you relaod your all set. If not, get ready to pay out the ass for factory ammo. Great caliber. If will kill just about anything that needs killing. Including the big bears. Bullet selection is awesome in 30 caliber if you reload. Reloading is the key. 

Will have a good amount of recoil. Much more than that 270 win. 
Vanguards are decent guns. 1 1/2 moa guarantee. Will probalby shoot much better than that. 

If you are close to me I would love to work up a load and shoot it. We can see just how good we can make her shoot!!!!

Darin


----------



## Shooter

Finger has nailed it on the head again.

Great gun if ya want TO SHOOT Moose, Griz, Elk or dump trucks :redface:

Make sure your sitting and then call a gun shop and ask how much for a box of ammo for that beast


----------



## lil red jeep

I own a Weatherby 30.06 and love it. Not the flat shooter of a .270, nor the butt busting beast of the 300 mag, but it is a terrific gun. The above statements are all true. It will kill anything you would be hunting in North America, no problem. If you don't like it, I'll take it off your hands!

p.s. Heres a link to Weatherby and their price for a box of 20 shells!!! OMG


----------



## RuddeDogg

Finger_Mullet said:


> If you relaod your all set. If not, get ready to pay out the ass for factory ammo. Great caliber. If will kill just about anything that needs killing. Including the big bears. Bullet selection is awesome in 30 caliber if you reload. Reloading is the key.
> 
> Will have a good amount of recoil. Much more than that 270 win.
> Vanguards are decent guns. 1 1/2 moa guarantee. Will probalby shoot much better than that.
> 
> If you are close to me I would love to work up a load and shoot it. We can see just how good we can make her shoot!!!!
> 
> Darin



Yep what he said.


----------



## gonefishin757

*hello*

buddy shot red boar 300lbs month ago with 300. said he side stepped 2yrds and went down no prob. good caliber thats why law enforcement snipers use it! def for big game. lil overkill for coyote and fox and critters like that.


----------



## gillmen

Thanks for all the replys. From what i found a box of 20 is around or over $50 So it looks like i might have another reason to get into reloading. All in all its another toy in the safe.


----------



## chriscustom

It aint no good you need to give it to me.


----------



## Rhinoman

Would you like to sell it? I have been seriously considering buying a .300 Wby Vanguard. Have you fired it yet?


----------

